# XBOX Media player is the muts...



## natt (May 15, 2002)

Had to tell someone who might care. Goodness knows the missus couldn't give 2 hoots but this is tops.

Just got my XBOX chip installed and got the XBOX Media player working. I've configured it to access files on my PC with a big hard disc that's over a network in another room ;D My XBOX is in the living room with Hifi and TV.

As I've got the advanced scart, the sound going to the amp is digital so there's no loss in quality from the original files. I'd day mp3 but it's so much more than that. It plays most movie files including divx and it also displays all my pictures.

I've even got thumbnails for artists and albums, and what with the xbox controller being emulated by my Pronto, I can sit in a chair and browse and play any album through my TV/Amp/XBOX.

Very neat and for less than the price of a Slimp3 player. Who says chipping the XBOX is for illicit purposes? I've no intention of copying games.
I may even get a second xbox for the bedroom.


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

Hi

Which chip did you use, I'm trying to get an X2 Pro working but its being a real MOFO !!! 

Did someone chip it for you ?

sTTu


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

any more info - what Xbox chip etc ?


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

i used the "matrix" no solder jobby.
I found it a real pain to get aligned but xbox-scene's forums are really useful for hints and tips


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

If you haven't got an xbox yet - buy one pre-chipped from various internet sites.

I put a 120GB HD in my xbox and have all my mp3s on it and I have to admit the media player is pretty good.

Only annoying problem is 40char file name limit on Xbox filesystem, meaning I have to rename a lot of my mp3s! :-X


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

that and the codec is the Windows media player one and can't be changed for something decent like winamp's.

But still, whu hey?

I'm lacking the confidence to upgrade the xbox hard disc at the mo (couldn't bare having to replay Halo to unlock all the levels). I know how to back it up to a PC, but the idea of having one set of media files accessed by media players around the house still appeals. A friend of mine has server (small footprint PC with big disc) up in his loft always on for this purpose.

L3ETT, is your FTP site still running? Is my account enabled if I were to pop back?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Does anyone play Project Gotham Racing ? ? ?

Lets post a best lap time list for the TT on a specific track. I will start a new tread if anyones interested.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Is it true you lose xbox live if you mod your xbox?

Can you add new codecs e.g. xvid?

TIA

phoTToniq


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I've read that it IS true that you lose X-BOX live if you mod the X-box.

BTW - NaTT - a colleague at work uses his X-BOX for the exact same purpose as you - doesn't use it for games at all and never intended to !

Re: Xbox live. Who has got this? I am about to order it I think along with a copy of Return To Castle Wolfenstein. Come on then who'll be up for a bit of blowing the crap out of each other ??!!??! ;D ;D

Damian


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

re xbox live, pretty much but then I saw a guide on xbox-scene on how to avoid getting your machine vettoed (if you once go onto live with a chip exposed your machine is locked out for good).

I'm not sure about new codecs, I'm searching round http://www.xboxmediaplayer.de in my spare time to find out.


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

> Is it true you lose xbox live if you mod your xbox? Â
> 
> TIA
> 
> phoTToniq


AFAIK the X2 Pro has switchable Bios so you can still use XB Live

sTTu


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

Yeah to be able to use XBLive u need to be able to switch your mod chip off.

Dont forget even once as you are blacklisted!

NaTT - haven't changed anything on my ftp so should still be enabled 

Have you got around the problem when using ID3 tags in XBMP where tracks are alphabetically ordered rather than by track number? I find this so annoying!!


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

I must have installed a slightly older v of xbmp, as I've no settings for ID3 tags at all....


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

They Veto your machine? Facist gits.. its all a bit big brother. My friend does the XBOX live thing and really rates it highly. You must get the mic and earpiece thing for cooperative games!

I also have a colleague who will never play a single game on his xbox.. its basically his media centre.

The codec thing is really critical. More and more movies are now being dumped on to the internet in xvid encoding. The codecs are sure to develop as time goes forward.

p.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Guys I am obviously one of the few who bought an xbox JUST for my kids to play games on...

Why would they blacklist you for chipping your xbox? What does chipping let you do that Microsoft don't like?

L


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Madam -

it allows you to play copied games as well as using your playstation for more legitimate things (such as using it as a media centre).

Hope I got that right - thats how it is with playstation..

P.


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

Yeah it allows people to run 'unsigned' code. i.e. microsoft would prefer that only they write code for yr xbox. So without chipping XBox media player (and other 'homebrew' software) would not work.

Very short sighted from Microsoft, but hey what do you expect!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

So can you buy a legitimate chip that just enables the media functions..? ???


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

the media function itself is illigitimate, in that the software isn't written by MS. 
The player uses MS's codec and an MS compiler to make the binaries (I may now be talking out my arse). This is of course, not on, in legal terms and so the developers don't have downloads of the compiled software on their site (you have to get it from MIRC).
But more directly. no, chips generally allow you to do as much as is possible, that way they get sold.

Oddly MS say the reason for the ban is because running unsigned code could let you cheat in the on-line games.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I wish Microsofts monopolising arse would get sued again - and quick. The only reason they are putting all these restrictions in place is because they do not want xbox sales to cannibalise their win xp sales.

P.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

The XBOX is basically a Pentium 3 PC so is very easy to chip and modify to do all sorts.

Xecuter 2 chip very easy and very good.

Microsoft developed the XBOX to use up its large bin-stock of P3 bits when P4 was released.

Billy ain`t daft.

Have a look at Mr.Modchips site. or

www.bukd.co.uk/acatalog/modchips.html

www.kanection.co.uk


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

'eye but large stock of P3 bits or not, it's gotta cost more than Â£120 to make. 
Obviously they think they'll get the money back on the games, but the more people buy them up and run stuff like this and Linux (you can even get USB attachements and plug in keyboard and mice) using them as small foot print PCs and never intending buying the games, is that going to happen?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Why should it cost more than 120 to make? I don't think it does. The cost of goods (manuf. costs) on technology products have nothing at all tod with the resale costs.


----------

